# Not sure if this vid has been posted...



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

just a freakish reminder that winter is around the corner and to play it safe in the b/c:

Avalanche Skier POV Helmet Cam Burial & Rescue in Haines, Alaska on Vimeo

just realized it has been posted. sorry.


----------

